# Found some pics of my discus



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I found some pics of four of my favourite pieces, I had 18 in total and lost them all due to a heater malfunction.

The RSG intermediates were my favourite, the one with a bit of peppering was actually clean until I put up a black background and the other orange one was my girlfriend's... boy was she pissed when she found out they died. I was very heartbroken and I felt like I should never keep fish again but I got over it... after a few months and I have never kept discus since then.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3713.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3692.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3694.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3720.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3727.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3740.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3734.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3730.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_3729.jpg

I almost cried just looking at these pictures again, no lie.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

dude,

these are some nice fish! I can't believe you lost 18 to a heater! man, I would have lost it. Really beautiful fish.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, I loved those fish and it was very very sad when I lost them to something I had no control over and wouldn't have seen "signs of illnesses" to treat as it happend during the night.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your experience, but they're too beautiful and you must try
again! Technology moves on and you can prevent things like that from 
happening again, doesn't mean everything will be perfect, but there are beautiful discus out there waiting for you!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh gosh i am so sorry to hear!!

I really do hope you try again.. there are many reliable brands out there now.
Beautiful photos..


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Brain: I can see you really enjoy your discus. Just because you've lost your discus. I've offered an open challenge to you on the Beta breeding thread.
Enoch


----------

